# Gray-mold Looking Spots On White Rubber Trim



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

Anybody have a method for removing gray-mold spots on the white rubber exterior window trim (& on white plastic exterior handles)?

I haven't tried any thing like a bleach Soft-scrub,Tile-X or Oxy-clean yet.
I don't want to harm the rubber.

thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## JTODrain (Aug 19, 2008)

Bleach mixed with water does wonders. Same for the awning if it has mold on it too. Wear old clothes!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I would not use bleach as it is harsh, especially to rubber and soft plastics. I have had very good luck with Simple Green. Concrobium is a very good mold remover and preventer, as well. PCM


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I had the same spots, with a little yellowing. I used westley's bleach white. took it right off and looks like new again. --Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr. Clean erasers work well, as long as you don't use them on the fiberglass panels. We carry a box of them in the trailer to clean up a lot of stuff.

Simple Green, with a splash of bleach will kill and remove the mold and mildew well, also.

to the mixture and put it in a garden sprayer. I spray it on the awning, lightly scrub with a long-handled soft-bristle brush, then roll up the awning. After sitting for 15 minutes, I unroll the awning and rinse it off with the hose. The results are amazing - looks like a brand new awning!

Mike


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll try the Simple Green - Thanks everyone!


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

JeBa said:


> Anybody have a method for removing gray-mold spots on the white rubber exterior window trim (& on white plastic exterior handles)?
> 
> I haven't tried any thing like a bleach Soft-scrub,Tile-X or Oxy-clean yet.
> I don't want to harm the rubber.
> ...


Jeff -

Try CLOROX Clean-up. It works great! Also works great on awning.


----------

